# Word of the Day - Syncope



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2022)

Syncope: noun 
pronounced (sing'-kuh-pee)
Definition: The contraction of a word by omitting one or more sounds from the middle. 

Probly is an oft-heard syncope version of probably.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 6, 2022)

Syncope, as in word contraction, often gets used to humorous effect when confused with syncopation. The latter being a variety of rhythms played together to make a piece of music, making part or all of a tune or piece of music off-beat.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2022)

I'd heard of "syncope" as a medical term, because I've been diagnosed with vasovagal syncope, which is a sudden loss of consciousness (fainting) due to illness or emotional stress.  My heart rate and BP suddenly drop, and so do I.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 6, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Syncope: noun
> pronounced (sing'-kuh-pee)
> Definition: The contraction of a word by omitting one or more sounds from the middle.


Kind of the opposite of the Southern tendency to add syllables:

“Floor” (FLO-wurr), 
“tail” (TAY-yull), “God” (GAH-wud),
“Bed” (BAY-yud), “fan” (FAY-unn), 
“him” (HEE-yulm), 
“sand” (SAY-yend), 
“it” (EE-yit), 
“leg” (LAY-yig), 
“Fred” (FRAY-yed),
"tire" (TIE-yurr)


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Kind of the opposite of the Southern tendency to add syllables:
> 
> “Floor” (FLO-wurr),
> “tail” (TAY-yull), “God” (GAH-wud),
> ...


_Epenthesis_ is the word for the addition of syllables or sounds.  

(When I posted syncope this morning I couldn't help but wonder about the addition of syllables as in the word realtor (real-uh-tor) and sometimes for emphasis - as in please (puh-leez). Figured there had to be a word for it, and indeed there is!


----------



## Right Now (Nov 6, 2022)

Syncope happens when he's engrossed in telling his adventures.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 6, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I'd heard of "syncope" as a medical term, because I've been diagnosed with vasovagal syncope, which is a sudden loss of consciousness (fainting) due to illness or emotional stress.  My heart rate and BP suddenly drop, and so do I.


That's the context in which I know it too, @StarSong   Or as we say down South, "He done fell out."  =P


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 7, 2022)

*cam(e)ra, fam(i)ly, fav(o)rite, mem(o)ry, veg(e)table, and butt(o)ning*


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 7, 2022)

Syncope happened  a lot in many poems and songs  from the 1700/1800's.


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2022)

Syncope is also a medical term meaning a fainting spell.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2022)

debodun said:


> Syncope is also a medical term meaning a fainting spell.


Yes.  As I mentioned in post #3, it's the only definition I knew prior to learning this one. .


----------

